# Regional Forums > United States > South US >  Herp club savannah area

## ironpython

I've had some kind of.lizard or snake most of my life but just recently got into balls and I'm addicted. I was wondering if anyone in the Savannah area would be interested in starting a herp. club so we can get together and help each other with husbandry and breeding.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Annarose15_ (06-21-2013),Jam Reptiles (12-20-2012)

----------


## Fwtella

Second that idea miles

----------


## Jam Reptiles

id be interested in that im like 30 mins from sav in ft stewart

----------


## bennutting

I'm so down!

----------


## ironpython

OK we have a club in the works. We are thinking of affiliating our club with Georgia Reptile assoc. In which case we would all have to go online and join the assoc. first. If your interested PM me your contact number and I'll let you know when we are going to have the first meeting.

1.1 pastels, 1.0 lesser, 0.1 het  blurry, 0.1 spider, 1.1 norm. 0.1 dinker,

----------

Jam Reptiles (06-21-2013)

----------

